

Pragmatic D Tutorial - andralex
http://qznc.github.io/d-tut/

======
breckinloggins
It's great to see this.

The D front page doesn't really do a good job of giving you a feel for the
language. Even worse, the important-looking "D Book" link is actually just a
teaser to buy the product.

To see what I'm talking about with "fresh eyes", imagine that today you
overheard your coworkers talking about two great new languages: one called "D"
and another called "Elixir". You decide you want to learn a new language but
you only have time to learn one.

First you visit [http://dlang.org/](http://dlang.org/) and then you visit
[http://elixir-lang.org/](http://elixir-lang.org/). Staying within a small
"link radius" of the main page, which one are you more likely to get a feel
for and get excited about?

My guess is Elixir, and I have no dog in this fight whatsoever.

~~~
andralex
Thanks for the insight. Ali Çehreli has a free book in the works, and once
that's ready it'll be visibly featured on the front page. Also, obviously we
will add a link to this very tutorial. Thanks again!

------
shared4you
I got interested in D, so I borrowed Andrei's book from the library. The talk
is that the publication of TDPL marked the stabilization of D version 2. I
tried out the examples in the first few pages of that book. An example in
Chapter 1 itself didn't compile (page 8). Well, is that what you call a stable
language? I don't want to waste time when the API is still changing so much. I
thought, I'll come back may be for D version 3.

[edit] Oh BTW, the Pragmatic D tutorial is awesome. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
eco
[http://erdani.com/tdpl/errata/](http://erdani.com/tdpl/errata/) is helpful
here.

------
agrona
Is there some way I can submit corrections? I've found a few typos/grammar
mistakes on the first few pages, but can't seem to find any contact
information.

~~~
andralex
Thanks! Hop on here, the author is around:
[http://forum.dlang.org/thread/l3h5pg$1ol$1@digitalmars.com](http://forum.dlang.org/thread/l3h5pg$1ol$1@digitalmars.com)

------
tonyplee
What are the most complex programs/projects that are written in D?

Has anyone tried to port any of real world open source projects such: Nginx,
Apache, make, VLC, VNC, XBMC, eclipse, wireshark, etc into D and write up the
+/\- of those project in C/C++, etc v.s. "D"?

~~~
joshbaptiste
I seriously doubt it.. A language usually takes off (business wise) once a
major player starts using it in production, so developers can now tell their
managers "Look XYZ is using it". Now that D got the Facebook plug it will now
get more promotion and push to be used more widely.

------
picomancer
For those who missed it, a recent HN headline: "Facebook using D in production
starting today" [1]. I'm pretty sure it made the front page.

I'm planning to put type inference in a new programming language I'm creating
[2], so I looked up the Wikipedia article on type inference [3]. So the parent
headline is the third mention of D I've run across this week!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532322)

[2] [http://picomancer.com/blog/foil-compiler-tech-
preview/](http://picomancer.com/blog/foil-compiler-tech-preview/)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_inference](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_inference)

